
LWJGL – Lightweight Java Game Library - colund
http://www.lwjgl.org/
======
suprjami
Minecraft runs on this. Minecraft players have been updating the in-jar
version of LWJGL with the latest upstream libraries for years.

------
Bankq
I used this for a course project 5 years ago back in college. Had a fun run
with it. Glad to see it's still under development and got a new homepage.

~~~
thedudemabry
Hah, same here 9 or 10 years ago. University of Kansas recommended it for
their intro to software engineering class (I think) game project. My project
team created a shitty RTS that used pirated starcraft sprites. All I remember
was that implementing that fog of war was a CPU hog.

~~~
spartanatreyu
Not sure if it has support for shaders but fog of war seems like an easy thing
to parallelise with textures and whatnot

